# Wheels for steady rest



## kmetzger (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm going to build a steady rest and need to find good wheels. I'd appreciate your opinions on these inline skate wheels. I like the price, but would they do a good job?
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00SVE9OQS/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=13M7WHRLCSNB7&coliid=I32CMICFMAHXVN
Shaft screws
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008AT9GVM/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pd_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=13M7WHRLCSNB7&coliid=I7IC1891NJ6W0


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

When bought my inline skate wheels they came with bearings and cost less than $10 for two wheels so less than 20$ for two sets at store here in town. I used bolts and wing nuts to hold them.

Think ones you are looking at come without bearings nothing wrong with them depends upon price of bearings & shipping. Might look at buying wheels + bearing package to save a few bucks.

http://www.amazon.com/SPORT-Inline-Skate-Wheels-BEARINGS/dp/B006GC4BQA/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1430690334&sr=8-10&keywords=Inline+Skate+Wheels

Lot of turners here shop at Good Will & Salvation Army thrift stores and yard sales for inline skates just for the wheels. Not sure if have anything like that in Mexico.


----------



## kmetzger (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks, Bill. Those look a lot better. I'll be in Austin in a couple of weeks and might check out the second-hand stores.


----------



## Bmezz (Aug 12, 2014)

Lee Valley has inline skate wheels. I used them for a steady rest and they are excellent. Cheap too.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Any Walmart has inline skate wheels.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I picked up a pair of inline skates at Goodwill for $4 to build mine, which I still haven't yet done.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Kim …

I replaced the inline skate wheels on my steadyreast last year with skateboard wheels.

Here is a link to the skateboard wheels I bought:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002R6RTX6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Skateboard wheels are rated according to hardness … these are '101 a hardness', which is near the top of the hardness scale. The 50mm diameter is much smaller than the inline skate wheels I first used, which means I can steady smaller diameter turnings. The harder wheels are less susceptible to vibration and runout than the softer wheels I had been using.

These wheels come without bearings, so this is what I chose:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BUH45DU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I also used bearing spacers/speed washers:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004QGAJ4G/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I used standard 1/4" x 20tpi bolts for axles.


----------



## kmetzger (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks, Gerry. I bought your wheel set-up. Not sure yet what the spacers/speed washers are for.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> Not sure yet what the spacers/speed washers are for.


I used them between the bearings (inside the wheel) and as shims to get some clearance between the wheels and the struts.


----------

